# Earl of Derby OEG and Pioneer Ginger Bantam



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

As these birds get older one can clearly see the Red Jungle Fowl genetic traits.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The chance you get can you get one of them upright. I can see the longer legs but with the bird foraging the rest is hidden.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am so terrible at pictures.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I am so terrible at pictures.


No, the CHICKENS are terrible at pictures!! 
Silly boogers won't hold still!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, but you still take really excellent pictures!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You are too kind! I use my phone on all of them, believe it or not; because of our biz, we have to take a ton of pics. And we have to post on social media so much more than I wish. So, we made sure we got the best camera systems available to us this time. I have the iPhone 11 Pro Max. (Yes, I am fortunate, the cell phone bill though... not so much!)

And, then we also have photoshop and all related items to use for editing. The hubbs is far better than I!  But, I do take a ton of pics. A TON. For every decent pic I share with you, there are at least 5-10 others taken at the same time, not worth sharing but nice for me to look back on. I currently have 10,900+ unique photos on my phone! So need to clean it out....

And- thanks. Again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nealy 11K? Dang, that's a lot. 

I don't have the patience for pic taking so they're always what I take is what you get.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow, that's a lot of photos!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah.... they date back to 2013, in some fairness!  Disney, weddings, children, animals, scenery.... bit of it all! Not a few for the business, too. A few of those 11 are probably just that alone. I've always enjoyed it, and being able to look back- I have a slippery memory for some stuff!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What type of business?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well we are in the process of setting up an arm of our business; my husband is gifted in many many ways. Truly, he is talented. 
Overmountain Knife & Tool LLC is our ‘mother’ business, which may eventually become an incubator of a sort but that’s with a bit more time hopefully. The secondary, we are dba Big Rooster Rifle Company, and we are able to handle all the fun stuff there, as we are finally a class 3 dealer and manufacturer. Lots of happenings! I’m still working on the new website, but Overmountain.us.com is partially open including more info and pics etc. of my husbands work. That was an earful! Sorry- thanks for asking though. It’s been a busy and stressful few months getting going but we are just about to roll out the new stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are going to be one busy woman. The birds are going to be your stress reliever at the end of the day.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That is great! Please keep us posted. I want to check out your website.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes ma'am! They absolutely will- already are to a degree so it can only be more enjoyment- I'll have to treasure my lessened time frame with them! 
Yes, we think (and hope) we are going to be pretty busy. Thing is, there's no official place around here for police departments to go for these items- and my husband knows all of them from teaching at the academy. So, even if we get nothing but their business, we should do alright! 

Thanks for checking it out- it's outdated atm, I need a couple days to be able to sit down and build the new one. Thank goodness the kids finally go to a hybrid schedule this week- first days to myself since March!!!!! Ah!!!! Literally y'all. And I'm an only child and really need my alone time- I hade been alone precisely 5 hours since March in my own home. Yes, feel sorry for me, I know my life is just awful bc of that.  Jk. But rly it's killing me....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I want to know, is how do either one of you have all of the time to devoted to so many things let alone a whole new business? 

I can see you kicking back for a bit to enjoy the sudden alone time. It can be refreshing and regenerating even if it doesn't last long.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Your website is cool and interesting.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! The store portion is currently closed (I think? Well most of it is.) so usually there are other items up, but we had to pull back there for right now! The entire process of getting licensed has been a nightmare- and my husband is sworn federally so things like background checks should be easy, you'd think.... yeah he's an overachiever- the biz is his brainchild too- and it's fair to say he's an inventor. I can't keep up with him!
Robin.... ummm well, I didn't say the house was clean!  Jk- I don't either honestly- we have a lot of balls we are juggling at the moment, and thankfully I'm able to stay at home. I should be able to turn this into my part-full time job in the coming months. If all goes according to plan! Also, it helps that the kids are getting older now, my older son does the mowing etc,younger is the chicken whisperer, that kind of stuff. If I can get my house back in order I'll be a happy lady!  Someday. A girls gotta dream...

So sorry, I did NOT mean to hijack your thread here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Haven't you noticed we seem to drift a bit here? Or sometimes more than a bit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I find your business interesting!


----------

